# Goldfish turned white? and developed Red Patches!



## gsb_78 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi, My 20 gallon tank houses 4 Goldfishes, 2 Black Moore, 1 Sucker cat and 1 white shark. The tank was setup 5 months ago and has undergone cycling. Recent readings showed: Ammonia-0ml/l, Nitrite-0 ml/l, Nitrate<25 mg/l and pH-8.0. The tank has two filters. 
Of late for past one week the color of goldfish turned from orange-gold to white and has now become completely white including its tail. Moreover, i have noticed 4 red patches on its body which have grown in size and color in past week and she has also developed a a red streak on her tailfin. On closely observing i saw similar red patches on other goldfish too but they have not turned white in color. Plz help.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
a picture indeed would be a great help if you are able.
you say red straks in the tail ? not a good sing usually,it could be septisemia(sp)
however i don't have enough knowlage to say if it is or not.
i know you say you have two filters,but could you say what the water change routine is
too.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What test kit do you have? If the fish is developing red streaks while your test results tell you the water parameters are fine, I would question its reliability. Red streaks usually happen with goldfish once the ammonia and nitrite elevate quickly. Please post a current photo of your fish. The color change seems normal to me just like other goldies changing their colors as they grow. Does it have black smudges around?


----------

